# Does age of gelding really effect height?



## zoon (18 July 2011)

My colt is 14 months old and has an undecended testicle, hence we are waiting to see if it comes down. Not sure what the chances of this are at his age and keep meaning to have a conversation with my vet, but haven't got round to it. I have no issues with his behaviour anyway and no mares anywhere near us.

But, I keep hearing that waiting to geld him is going to effect his final height - the longer I wait the smaller he will be.  I am thinking this is a load of twaddle, but figured I'd ask you experienced people what you all think?


----------



## cruiseline (18 July 2011)

I don't think the myth will ever be proven either way, as you would have to geld and not geld the same youngster then wait until it matured and measure it (gelded and un-gelded). I somehow don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (18 July 2011)

As Cruiseline said it is a myth that can never be proven or disproven as you can't geld a youngster and see what height it makes then rewind time and not geld to make the comparison.  I am hoping that it is just an old wives tale and that gelding won't increase growth as the lady who own a 2010 colt that we bred and at 14.3hh as a yearling he really doesn't need any encouragement to grow faster!!!


----------



## Clodagh (18 July 2011)

I gelded Piper very young, he was about 5 months, as the vet hoped it would slow his growth, but only from the operation knocking him a bit, not a long term thing.
Anyway, hes just over a year and 16.1 now so if that did knock his growth the alternative is scarey! His mum and Dad are both just under 16hh.


----------



## alfiesmum (18 July 2011)

Clodagh said:



			I gelded Piper very young, he was about 5 months, as the vet hoped it would slow his growth, but only from the operation knocking him a bit, not a long term thing.
Anyway, hes just over a year and 16.1 now so if that did knock his growth the alternative is scarey! His mum and Dad are both just under 16hh.
		
Click to expand...

now thats scary! glad he is not mine lol he will be a monster lol x


----------



## Clodagh (19 July 2011)

Don't say that, I'm sure hes going to stop growing now. I do worry he is going to be too big for me but he can go and whip in with my brither-in-law when hes a grown up! Or my step son is 6'3" now and he can ride him. LOL


----------



## cruiseline (19 July 2011)

Also if the myth was true 100% of the time, wouldn't we have lots of little stallions and loads of HUGE geldings


----------



## firm (19 July 2011)

I am pretty sure that it is a fact that gelding a colt will mean it grows taller than if he was left entire. When I get a minute I will hunt for the science.
Edited just to add I know four full brothers - 2 stallion and 2 geldings. The geldings are both taller than the stallions.

Couldn't find the thing I wanted to find but this is the jist of what I read before but who knows??
A rush of testosterone in the colt during puberty is responsible for triggering the closure of the growth plates in the long leg bones. Without this hormonal rush, the early gelded horse's growth plates stay open longer and he therefore may continue to grow taller and develop more than his 'entire' or late gelded peers


----------



## zoon (19 July 2011)

Ok, so at what age is gelding late?  And at what age should I just give up waiting for this testicle to make an appearance and just send him in to have it fished out?

I have no problem with waiting if there is a good chance it'll appear, but don't want growth to be affected


----------



## BallyshanHorses (19 July 2011)

I have two two year old geldings that were not gelded until April this year.They both stand at 16.1 16-2 so it didnt work in this instance.By the way one of them had only one visible and palpable testicle back in February but it didn't take long to appear after this.Some are just slower than others.


----------

